# Cobia Charters Cheap



## Reeldeal (Mar 28, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I have a special on cobia charters out of Orange Beach. 

450.00 for 6 people on a 04 Luhrs Convertible. Fish out of the flybridge, ( you can see really good and have more people looking ) 6 hour trip. If water is to bad out of OB we will goeast as needed, if I need to make a run price will increase a little for extra fuel. AC/Radio/TV nice boat give me a call.

Capt Scott

Bama Lady

251-370-0076

We are always ready to tuna fish call for pricing. If you need some pictures or references please leave your email.

standing by


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

what marina are you located at?


----------

